# Freeport/Jolly Bay activity?



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

-Is the Black Creek Marina still renting skiffs?

There used to be one heck of a redfish/trout bite when the mullet congregated at the mouth of BC emptying into Jolly Bay in early May. We would spend a day mullet fishing and the next reds & trout, but this was some Years ago. 

Anyone in the Freeport area enjoying any luck there?


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Yep the mouth are still producing reds/trout and hybrids. I have not been catching the big trout that I was but still getting a lot of 15-18 inch keepers. To get the 20 plus inch trout I have had luck at the broken bridge and on the grass flats towards hog town.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*black creek*

I fish out of Black Creek Lodge a good bit. There are no rentals there I know of, just a boat launch which is $3.00 deposit in lock box. I don't know of any place on the creek or Choctawhathee River that rents boats.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

There was alot of bait in the river Tuesday I caught 3 bass and 1 ladyfish on plugs may need to have live bait to have better luck of course I don't think the dolphins that were in the river helped either lol.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bay bridge*

I was across the bay bridge this morning about 7:30 and saw maybe 15 pods of bait or mullet. Something was after one pod right close to the bridge and was tearing up the water. 
Haven't been fishing in nearly two week and will be another. Tied up with this no tax no toll mess on a new bay bridge.


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys. Sounds like the no Winter may have the run messed up some as I don't recall having to compete with the dolphins.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Try the Indian river, Cypress river area, I have seen dolphins by the 331 bridge didn't think they would come on in the river though.


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> I was across the bay bridge this morning about 7:30 and saw maybe 15 pods of bait or mullet. Something was after one pod right close to the bridge and was tearing up the water.
> Haven't been fishing in nearly two week and will be another. Tied up with this no tax no toll mess on a new bay bridge.


Not to hijack or derail the thread but PM me about this new Bay bridge stuff..


----------

